# Coney Island



## danalec99 (Apr 1, 2006)

It wasn't crowded at all, contrary to my expectation. I reckon it was due to the weather. I need to pay a visit when the beach is packed. Anyways, here's what I saw today.

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.






6.





7.





8.





9. Last but not the least, my better half.


----------



## terri (Apr 1, 2006)

ooooo! #7 makes my heart ache a little. :thumbup: Beautiful image. 

These are all dandy shots, good job!


----------



## Karalee (Apr 2, 2006)

Wow, seeing some color stuff from you is sometimes like getting let in on a really neat secret. Nice stuff Dan, the tones and stuff are rich and lovely!



			
				danalec99 said:
			
		

> my better half.


Prettier too :greenpbl:


----------



## cbay (Apr 2, 2006)

Yes I absouetly adore Number 7 I can imagine it on my wall in a nice 30" x 20" frames


----------



## danalec99 (Apr 2, 2006)

Thank you!! 

Kara, I'll pass the note!


----------



## JonnyD70s (Apr 3, 2006)

Great shots. The weather on that day is just what i want for my rock landscape shots! i.e. Cloudy and dark BUT with good light (sun) Pic number 9 looks perfect!


----------



## Antarctican (Apr 3, 2006)

2, 4 and 7 for me.


----------



## mentos_007 (Apr 4, 2006)

wonderful!!!


----------



## digitalstudio (Apr 6, 2006)

I love #2!!! I love the lines!!!


----------



## darin3200 (Apr 6, 2006)

Great series all around :thumbup:


----------



## Fate (Apr 7, 2006)

Nice shots  all captured v well


----------



## THORHAMMER (Apr 17, 2006)

Nice shots, I really like how you incorporated slight vignetting into all the shots.... very cool...........


----------



## danalec99 (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks!!


----------



## woodsac (Apr 17, 2006)

Great series dan! Lots of detail, but nothing is 'too' busy 
I also really like #7.


----------



## craig (Apr 17, 2006)

Beautiful work!!! the brooding sky and the light it produces is amazing. Good lookin' out!


----------



## Alison (Apr 18, 2006)

Great series! I love seeing your color work


----------



## LaFoto (Apr 21, 2006)

These are good. 
You actually went to the beach part, too.
We only drove through Coney Island on our way back from DC to JFK Airport and took the short detour because we hoped we'd find something nice for the kids (had always PLANNED to get them something while still in NYC and never did, shhh, never tell!) - we did get them their little souvenirs in the airport at last. I found that Coney Island must have seen better times before! It looked pretty rundown to my camera's eye. Might show some pics I took through the car window later (maybe).


----------

